# Doon Hill & Fairy Knowe, Aberfoyle



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Molly and I went on a new walk yesterday at Aberfoyle. It was a lovely day. There is a part of the walk which has rags hanging from trees and legend has it that you hang a rag with your wish written on it and the fairies come along and read it and grant your wish. Here are some photos.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Molly looks like she really enjoyed her beautiful walk.
It looks a lovely place to walk.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

aww shes looks like she has a brill time thanks for sharing


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Great pics. Your little white dog looks very happy.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww nice pics  Did you hang up a rag then????


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

What a lovely place to walk, great pics.


----------

